# Java von Null lernen



## Verzweifler (19. Jul 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum!

Da die Sommerferien immer näher rücken und ich im Unterricht leider nicht alles mitbekommen habe, wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr ein gutes Tutorial oder Buch habt, was leicht verständlich für mich ist.
Zudem sollte es nur so lang sein, dass ich es in den Ferien zu Ende habe. Ich würde etwa 30 Minuten durchschnittlich am Tag lernen, denke ich. 

Ein Moderator hat mir schon das Buch " Java als erste Programmiersprache" empfohlen. Davon gibt es allerdings zwei Versionen, die eine wahrscheinlich neuer als die andere. Macht es im Inhalt einen großen Unterschied, wenn man die beiden Versionen vergleicht? 


Ich hoffe, ihr habt auch schöne, andere Vorschläge für mich. 

Über jede Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen!!!

LG 
Verzweifler


PS: Ich will nur die wichtigsten Dinge bzw. die Grundlagen wiederholen, natürlich nicht alles, das ist unmöglich!


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jul 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/220-liste-tutorials-ebooks.html
http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/111159-liste-empfohlenen-buechern.html
http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/11826-empfehlenswerte-schlechte-buecher.html


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (20. Jul 2011)

Verzweifler hat gesagt.:


> Ein Moderator hat mir schon das Buch " Java als erste Programmiersprache" empfohlen. Davon gibt es allerdings zwei Versionen, die eine wahrscheinlich neuer als die andere. Macht es im Inhalt einen großen Unterschied, wenn man die beiden Versionen vergleicht?



Wie ich sehe ist Auflage 3 von 2001.
Auflage 4 soll für Java5 aufgelegt worden sein. Mit Java 5 kamen Erweiterungen wie Enums, Generics und Annotations hinzu. Auch Autoboxing/Unboxing gibt es wie ich sehe erst ab Java5.

Ich finde, wenn man sich schon die Zeit nimmt das ganze zu lernen, dann sollte man auch diese Punkte nicht missen. Daher mein klares Votum für eine Auflage größer gleich 4, sofern diese Themen dort auch Behandelt werden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jul 2011)

Ich kenne das Buch. Es eignet sich als Lehrbuch gleichermaßen wie als Nachschlagewerk. Allerdings solltest du dann mehr Zeit pro Tag einplanen, damit sich der Lerneffekt einstellt.
Bücher, die dir das Erlernen von Java in 14 Tagen suggerieren, solltest du nicht in Betracht ziehen, weil diese zu oberflächlich sind und teils auch mit Fehlern gespickt sind. 'Java in 14 Tagen' ist so ein Vertreter.


----------



## Verzweifler (9. Aug 2011)

Das Buch scheint gut zu sein, werde mir das somit bestellen. 

Denke das neueste, damit ich alles nötige reinkriege. Wenn das auch noch wie ein "Nachschlagwerk" sein sollte, das wäre auch super.

Und mir ist schon klar, dass man programmieren nicht in 14 Tagen lernen kann.


----------



## Verzweifler (9. Aug 2011)

Habe allerdings des öfteren das Buch " Java von Kopf bis Fuß" des öfteren gehört. Damit soll es vor allem für einen wie mich, einem Schüler, leichter fallen, die Programmiersprache zu erlernen. Vielleicht hat jemand aus dem Forum dazu noch was zu sagen. 

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## SlaterB (9. Aug 2011)

die Forum-Suche will dir vielleicht was sagen, wenn auch hier nicht ganz leicht zu bedienen, auf Thementitel einzuschränken:

http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/106710-frage-buch-java-kopf-fuss.html
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/111552-java-kopf-fuss.html
http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/108291-java-kopf-fuss.html
http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/71152-java-kopf-fuss.html


----------



## Fab1 (9. Aug 2011)

ich selbst hab mir das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" gekauft und finde es bis jetzt einfach nur Klasse, bin allerdings erst auf Seite 100 von 800 viele Sachen die bisher behandelt wurden, wusste ich bereits, da ich bereits die ersten 350 Seiten von "Java ist auch eine Insel" gelesen habe.

In dem Buch von "JAVA von Kopf bis Fuß" steht allerdings auch beschrieben, das ein paar Grundvorraussetzungen sehr gut wenn nicht sogar notwendig wären. 

Ich würde dir raten, kauf dir "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" und die 2-3 Tage die, die Lieferung dauert kannst du dich schonmal ein bisschen mit Java ist auch eine Insel einarbeiten. 

Ich bin übrigens selbst noch Berufsschüler im IT Bereich, aber programmieren kommt bei uns erst nächstes Schuljahr dran. Also ist das auch für dich zu schaffen. Einfach immer dabei bleiben und sehr wichtig ist bei dem buch versuche die Lösungen selbst herrauszufinden. Es ist sehr verlockend mal einen kurzen Blick auf die Lösung zu werfen.


----------



## tuttle64 (12. Aug 2011)

Auf amazon.de kann in Java von Kopf bis Fuß: Amazon.de: Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates, Lars Schulten, Elke Buchholz: Bücher "ein Blick ins Buch" geworfen werden, was zu empfehlen ist. Die vielen Bildchen und der plumpe Humor sind nicht jedermann Sache.


----------



## Fab1 (12. Aug 2011)

tuttle64 hat gesagt.:


> Die vielen Bildchen und der plumpe Humor sind nicht jedermann Sache.



Das stimmt natürlich. Aber ich finde die Abwechslung durch die wirklich verrückten Vergleiche sehr gut und muss ab und zu etwas schmunzeln, was mit in einem anderen Fachbuch nicht wirklich oft passiert.

Wer allerdings lieber puren Text liest ist bei diesem Buch an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## caliror (17. Aug 2011)

ich muss sagen die kopf bis fuß reihe zu java  ist sehr gut zum lernen. ob mann es heutzutage allerding noch nehmen sollte ist fraglich. ne neuauflage für java 7 wäre einfach nur geil!!
kann auch das "Handbuch der Javaprogrammierung"  empfehlen.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Aug 2011)

caliror hat gesagt.:


> ich muss sagen die kopf bis fuß reihe zu java  ist sehr gut zum lernen. ob mann es heutzutage allerding noch nehmen sollte ist fraglich. ne neuauflage für java 7 wäre einfach nur geil!!
> kann auch das "Handbuch der Javaprogrammierung"  empfehlen.



Was soll denn das heutzutage? Das Buch ist in der aktuellen Auflage von Ende 2006. Sind zwar 5 Jahre, die Themen die jedoch behandelt werden sind nahezu unverändert. Für den Einstieg in Java macht das nun wirklich keinen Unterschied!


----------

